# Help ! Can you use Canestan or vagisil during IVF ?



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi

I'm stimming right now and i think with all the hormone surges I have possibly a yeast infection.    Its worse at night but ok during the day. I dont have the thrush symptoms but I think i am allergic to the latex used during my scans. Now i'm finding my skin is irrated just around the perineum.  

Is it safe to use Canestan or vagisil during my programme??

Grace


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm assuming you are referring to the cream products? Canestan should be fine to use if needed but check with clinic before using. Not sure about the Vagisil (too many different products to be able to advise)

Maz x


----------

